# Adjusting toe-in on Ultegra 6700 brakes



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Adjusting toe-in on **Ultegra 6600*

** I originally posted this for 6700 style brakes and discovered that mine are 6600.

The left side of my front Ultegra brake is toed-out too far. Left side from when I am riding the bike and toed out in the only the tip touches the rim and there is more the 5mm space at the back of the pad.

In the manual is says that the toe-in can be adjusted but doesn't explain how. I don't want to use the crescent wrench approach since it seems there is a built in way to make the adjustment. I know what the 3mm fine tuning adjustment does and have the brake nice and centered. 

I am certain it is a real simple thing and I am missing the obvious. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

1) Loosen brake pad nut.

2) Apply brakes and center pad on rim both sideways and up and down.

3) Tighten brake pad nut.


----------



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

I did a google on the subject and went to the product description on Amazon. It mentioned that a washer needs to be rotated to do the adjustment. I loosened up the pad and turned the washer. I can't see where the washer is canted, and think that it must not have been seated correctly. In either case, it now looks good and there is just enough toe-in.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

My 6600 brakes do not have the canted washer. I just adjust what I can and all works fine. No toe in or out adjustment available or necesary. If yours are off by that much may have a bent caliper???


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Just do what Girchy said. It works just fine. You will see how the adjustment is when you loosen up the brake pad holder bolts.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's a concave/convex thing...you don't have to rotate the washer. just do what girchy said...it works, trust us.


----------



## Runr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks. The caliper is fine. I think the pad was not seated correctly. It has been that way since I got the bike and I really didn't notice. I did what Girchy recommended and it is fine now. 

Thanks. This is why I like this forum.


----------

